# Utah a purple state?



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Has anyone else noticed that our local media is running a lot more very liberal agenda driven articals. And the comments on these are becoming more and more liberal.
Could Utah be headed to Blue (and I don't mean cougar blue) it would only take SL county to change the whole state.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

The country is moving towards the blue as a whole. The older red generation is dying out and being replaced by a more progressive youth. 

Salt Lake as a bigger city will be the first of the dominoes to fall. 

SL county, Weber county, Davis County, and Utah County control the voting in Utah.

And they may all fall to the blue party given time.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have found that no matter where you are located at the media is 90% liberal and that the people that reply to stories usually support the story as a whole. Also usually when you don't support the stories or those that are replying to it you are usually bashed into the ground so most with opposing views don't even bother to respond. As a case in point take a look at what came out on the death of Cecile the lion in Zimbabwe. 99% of the respondents on the story were for hanging Palmer and those that did support him got ground into the ground.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Can't possibly be purple, we have 4(out of 4)of the most conservative Congressional representatives, and 2(out of 2) Senators............And look how good they have been to us as sportsmen...........stream access, land access(by way of leasing and selling it off), habitat funding.........


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

If anything, despite Salt Lake County's best efforts, Utah is still too much of a political echo-chamber as mentioned above. 

Our conservative state law makers have not done us any favors as sportsmen. Hunting and fishing are two of the things that I am most passionate about and I can't believe we support people based on partisan politics instead of the merits of their politics and how they support or threaten our pastimes.

Any more I try to take all issues(not just outdoor related) at face value and research and formulate my own educated opinion about it irrespective of which party supports it.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Please keep this thread outdoor related.

thanks


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Trust me, no its not. Just take a look at the things our state is trying to do and the things our representatives are doing, and you'll quickly realize we are still stuck in the red past. I'm not against republican views by any means and I hold many of them myself, but for our wildlife and public lands, red is the worst color to plague them.


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

IMO most people are color blind and wouldn't know what color they were looking at until told so. And that is especially true for folks in Utah. 

For the most part county and city government in SLC are blue. Either right out or are republicans acting like democrats. Most of our department commissioners are this way. 

Education, workforce services and the criminal justice system are all "blue" statewide. 

Red and blue are just tools shepherds use to control sheep. For the most part people are selfish unaware and will be told what to do. So red or blue if your in power you can really act as you want and sheeple will just do what they do. Wait for their favorite pundit to tell them how they should feel about the issue.

Wildlife!


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

So the last state to have this happen was Colorado. How has it hurt or helped the state of Colorado and their land uses, hunting?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Hoopermat said:


> So the last state to have this happen was Colorado. How has it hurt or helped the state of Colorado and their land uses, hunting?


If the liberals had there way here in Colorado there would be no hunting at all. No spring bear hunts, no hunting bears with dogs or over bait, you have to eat what you shoot other than a few animals. This includes lions, bob cats, gophers, marmots, and other vermin. These are a few laws that they have passed.

Colorado has always been a land owners priority, in that you the hunter fisherman need to know where you are at at all times. Land owners own the river beds, so you can float it but don't touch the mud or rocks. Land owners can lock hunters and fishermen out of access to federal lands by blocking passage through their lands. These are just a few problems.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

In no way am I advocating for a total left-wing takeover of the state. I'm simply pointing out that as currently constituted there is no opposition(at least with any real teeth) to Utah politicians with an R next to their name. The representatives for Utah have left no question where they stand on the public land issue and public access in general as Lonetree referenced several examples above. It would be nice to have some conservation minded legislators representing us and providing an alternate point of view.

One of the main reasons hunting and fishing are big economic drivers in our state is because of vast amounts of publicly accessible land. Without that land, it doesn't matter whether you can hunt with dogs or over bait, because you won't be hunting at all without being willing to spend some money.

Balance is a good thing. Too much of one side, whether we are talking about Utah or California, isn't necessarily the best thing for our outdoor heritage.


----------

